

Decimal comma or decimal point? An interactive world map. - THEUW
http://blog.datacamp.com/?p=245

======
gus_massa
I couldn’t find the reference of the colors in the map:

* Green: Decimal Point

* Blue: Decimal Comma

* Red: Other (more details hovering over the country in the map)

* Light Grey: Unknown (by the author)

